# Epicondyle Coblation



## haadi (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,

Can any one suggest what should be the better code for the lateral epicondyle coblation; the Dx is lateral epicondylitis.or unlisted code 24999* is better to take.

thanks in advance.


----------

